
Asking for help finding an article - jmatthews
This is a shot in the dark but I&#x27;m trying to find an article once posted here. My recollection and google-fu is coming up short.<p>The context is a researcher is working hard but there is a different researcher in the same facility that is the golden boy. He goes to his boss and tries to commiserate and his boss basically says, &quot;don&#x27;t be jealous, imagine if you worked as hard as him.&quot;<p>The rest of the article is a breakdown of the compounding effect of hard work. It&#x27;s a great read and I need to hear it again.<p>Please let me know if you have any luck.
======
sebg
Hamming - You and Your Research...

[http://www.cs.virginia.edu/~robins/YouAndYourResearch.html](http://www.cs.virginia.edu/~robins/YouAndYourResearch.html)

> I worked for ten years with John Tukey at Bell Labs. He had tremendous
> drive. One day about three or four years after I joined, I discovered that
> John Tukey was slightly younger than I was. John was a genius and I clearly
> was not. Well I went storming into Bode's office and said, ``How can anybody
> my age know as much as John Tukey does?'' He leaned back in his chair, put
> his hands behind his head, grinned slightly, and said, ``You would be
> surprised Hamming, how much you would know if you worked as hard as he did
> that many years.'' I simply slunk out of the office!

~~~
jmatthews
Gratitude. I've been searching for that for some time.

~~~
sebg
of course. It's a great talk. My favorite part is how Hamming goes to other
tables and asks them if they're working on the most important/impactful things
in their fields...

